# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  ndihme ne anglisht

## bora671995

ju lutem ai qe eshte i pergatitur ne anglisht ne te me jap nje ndihme mbi ca terma ekonomik ne anglisht se nuk i di perkthem ne shqip edhe kam nje detyre kursi per ket semester. ndihme ju lutem UTILITY
1. Labor saving
1.Efficiency in manufacturing or capital use 
	1.First (or Initial) Cost : Cost to get activity started such as property improvement, transportation, installation, and initial expenditures.
 	2.Operation and Maintenance Cost : They are experienced continually over the usefull life of the activity.
	3 Fixed Cost : Fixed costs arise from making preparations for the future, and includes costs associated with ongoing activities throughout the operational life-time of that concern. Fixed costs are relatively constant; they are decoupled from the system input/output, for example.
	3. Variable Cost : Variable costs are related to the level of operational activity (e.g. the cost of fuel for construction equipment will be a function of the number of days of use).
	4.Incremental or Marginal Cost : Incremental (or marginal) cost is the additional expense that will be incurred from increased output in one or more system units (i.e. production increase). It is determined from the variable cost.
	5.Sunk Cost : It cannot be recovered or altered by future actions. Usually this cost is not a part of engineering economic analysis.
	6.Life-Cycle Cost : This is cost for the entire life-cycle of a product, and includes feasibility, design, construction, operation and disposal costs.

----------

